# Copper (Naughty) von Wolfstraum playing in the snow



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

We had our first real snow of the year today and got some pics with the new camera. As you can see in the pics Copper absolutely loves the snow and dances around in it as long as she's outside. I tried to go sledding but she would dive-bomb me and run off with the sled so we just made snow balls that she ate.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice photography and great looking animal! The snow is fun!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like she's loving it. Nice action shots!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

She looks like quite the acrobat! 

Such a happy girly!



Lee


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Love the pictures! Especially the one where she is flying through the air. That one should be on a calendar!


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Great photos and so fit. Well done to you.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Amazing pics. Very nice.


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

Very awesome photos! Awesome dogs; awesome photography !


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

She looks like such a character! Beautiful girl!


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

astrovan2487 said:


> We had our first real snow of the year today and got some pics with the new camera. As you can see in the pics Copper absolutely loves the snow and dances around in it as long as she's outside. I tried to go sledding but she would dive-bomb me and run off with the sled so we just made snow balls that she ate.




Love this one


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

Haha Cat like!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Ditto, so airborn, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

very nice! Love that last picture!


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

Great stop action photos of Copper. Your shep has a beautiful coat!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Handsome shepherd!


----------



## ttodd27 (Oct 17, 2016)

Today was the first time I've been in snow with my Carli and she absolutely loved it. She is also a fan of eating the snowballs. The snow got hard enough that she was picking them up and running around with them like it was a tennis ball. It was hilarious. She had a lot of fun and it was great to see her having such a good time in the snow. We'll have to play in my neighbors' yards tomorrow; we made a mess of my backyard and there isn't much snow left. Lol.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great Photos she is sure having fun. The snow brings out the kid in many of us even the dogs!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, you captured some great moments. 
That girl has got some muscles going on!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

LOVE that last pic!! Looks like something straight of Little Red Ridinghood's nightmares. lol. 
Looks like she had a blast!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Amazing pics!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Amazing photos!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Copper looks great in the snow and incredibly happy. Great pictures.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Copper looks like she was having a blast in the snow and you really did an amazing job capturing that in your photos. What a beauty!!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies! I got a new camera for Christmas and am figuring out how to use it, is working out pretty good so far. Hoping we get more snow soon, that little bit of snow is almost gone already.


----------

